# Paint fumes (INFO FAST, BIRD LIFE AT RISK)



## dobbythenerd (Jul 18, 2015)

Just thought i would ask here as our cockatiels recently laid eggs to which only 2 hatched. 

Today i discovered only one is now alive  Do paint fumes effect birds? Gloss paint for bathrooms? I'm really worried about my birds.

I NEED TO KNOW ASAP SO I CAN MOVE ALL MY BIRDS IF I HAVE TO.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes they do! Please move your birds immediately!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww so one chick died because of the fumes.I asked this question before painting my room.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes paint fumes and anything chemical in the air will kill birds - do move them!

Sorry about the one already lost. I hope the others make it.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If you can move them to another closed off room, get as many windows open as you can (make sure the 'tiels cannot escape and their cage is secure first). If there is a window by them open it to get some fresh air flowing, if there are dangerous birds in your area make sure to either watch them or only slightly open the window. If you have a screen on your window you don't need to worry about leaving the window open as much.

An air purifier will also help, but fresh air is the best when there are a lot of fumes.

Then get a fan in the paint room to circulate the air paint fumes out a window or turn on ventilation fans you have in the area until the paint fumes are gone.

There a trick where you cut an onion in half and leave it in the painted room area and it neutralizes the smell of the fumes. I would try that, but still ventilate the room really well. I hope everyone is still doing well. 
http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-190458.html


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, I hope your birds are now safe and that you are all okay. For future reference, when you have birds or other pets around, make sure you use paints that are specified to have zero VOC (volatile organic compounds) on the can (some paints specify "low VOC" so I'm not sure if those are safe enough but I would not even take that chance) or are specified as "pet friendly" or "bird friendly". There are lots of paint lines that produce paints with zero VOC. I'm really into home improvement at the moment and I only use Premier paints because they have zero VOC. Benjamin Moore has a zero VOC line, and ecospaints.net has a line that is pet-friendly also. There are lots of other ones if you just do a Google search. If you inquire at your local home improvement store about zero VOC paints, I am sure the specialists there will be happy to point them out to you.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

dobbythenerd, I hope your birds are fine, please update us when you can!


----------

